
In the US, we need a Muslim-Jewish alliance - nafizh
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2017/01/muslim-jewish-alliance-170123045330480.html
======
dovdovdov
Nope, we need people to be treated by their actions and social circumstances,
and not by their gender, age, race, faith, or favorite popband.

~~~
SNwaiga
When has that ever been the way in America?

~~~
bobwaycott
What does that have to do with what we _need_ or _should do_?

------
EJTH
Instead of all these unholy alliances, why not just regard all your fellow
citizens as allied?

Silly stuff like this will only divide the populace further.

Semites making unholy alliances will only fuel the fire of neo-nazis

~~~
cafard
Semites? A fair fraction of the Muslims I know are from the Balkans, West
Africa, or the subcontinent. (And a certain number of the persons of Arabic
descent are Christian.) Also, it is my impression that "Semitic" works pretty
well as a description of a language family, not so well as a description of
ethnicity.

Having said that, yes, regarding one's fellow citizens as allied would be a
good thing.

(Also, how would one hallow an alliance?)

